# AES Switch Again (Back in the US3R)



## alèm (18 Octobre 2006)

En raison de Nos Récents Switchs,  Grug et moi vous invitons à venir ne pas discuter de ces expériences mais partager avec nous *fraternité*, bonne humeur et haleine alcoolisée et un peu d'autres choses* !

:love:Venez nous aimer, nous vous aimerons en retour !:love:

(*mais par pitié on ne cause pas des forums, dans la vraie vie, on s'en fout)

Rencart Samedi Soir au Lou Pascalou, Métro Ménilmontant, Paris 20ème
​


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2006)

C'est si beau et tellement juste :love:
viendez partager de l'amour et des bières !


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2006)

Pfff, pas jouable sur ce coup. Dommage 


Merci pour l'invit R&#233;mi  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2006)

Ah les senteurs du houblon et de la sueur y a que &#231;a de vrai ! :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> C'est si beau et tellement juste :love:
> viendez partager de l'amour et des bières !



je serai peu être la :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2006)

:love: 

  

Mmmm... c'est fort tenant, :love: je voudrais être des vôtres, mais je crains que la raison ne me retienne de ce côté-ci de la frontière... 

... pourtant j'ai une semaine de libre qui suit...  




:king:​


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, pas jouable sur ce coup. Dommage
> 
> 
> Merci pour l'invit Rémi  :love:



_pas grave. Je t'aime quand même. _


----------



## papieralu (18 Octobre 2006)

héhé... j'aimerais bien venir aussi voir vos frimousses! Mais bon, y a Philippe Katerine qui m'attend ce même jour... 


bon c'est quand la prochaine AES du côté suisse?


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2006)

_moi je plaque Dominique A en concert à l'Olympic pour être là ! 

 tu aurais pu faire un effort ! 


message perso pour Le Gognol : sinon, tu aurais des places pour dominique A au Bataclan mon 'gnol ?!!  J. y va, elle a besoin de son garde du corps personnel ! _


----------



## Lastrada (18 Octobre 2006)

rah lala. Too short notice. J'aurais bien revu le poisson et eul-picard. pffffff. prevenez &#224; l'avance la prochaine fois   !!!!


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2006)

Je descendrai de ma colline bien s&#251;r :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Octobre 2006)

Peut &#234;tre que je viendrai


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je descendrai de ma colline bien s&#251;r :love:



Je l'aurais bien remont&#233;e avec toi :love:


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2006)

On va faire un _bed in_ tous et toutes ensemble la prochaine fois alors ?


----------



## kanako (19 Octobre 2006)

soir&#233;e aussi Samedi ?
bin pourquoi pas&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> soirée aussi Samedi ?
> bin pourquoi pas


Je n'aurais pas dit mieux. 
Effectivement, pourquoi pas? 

J'en serai.


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> soirée aussi Samedi ?
> bin pourquoi pas




Ce n'est pas _vraiment_ un repas


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas _vraiment_ un repas



_vla ti pas que mOssieur dénigre les kebabs et autres croque-monsieur ! _


----------



## kanako (19 Octobre 2006)

j'ai pas dit repas, j'ai dit soirée !  (je vois comme on lit attentivement ce que je poste ! )
Ça dérange ?


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_non, &#231;a ne d&#233;range pas. c'est juste Olivier qu'a trop bu ! 
_


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2006)

Evitons les banalit&#233;s !


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4015739 a dit:
			
		

> _non, ça ne dérange pas. c'est juste Olivier qu'a trop bu !
> _




pour une fois... pfff:... moi qui suis si sobre 



  

_J'aime bien les kebabs et les tartes du soleil (et que de la faute à Stargazer d'abord :rateau: )_


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Evitons les banalit&#233;s !



Mon filliau, je te raye de mon testament pour cette m&#233;chancet&#233;  Tu n'auras pas ma collection de _T&#234;tu_ compl&#232;te, ni mon _Realistic Al Parker_, pourtant Vintage


----------



## ikiki (19 Octobre 2006)

Ha heum... 
Ptèt ben qu'on va venir montrer nos mouilles


----------



## imimi (19 Octobre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> Ha heum...
> Ptèt ben qu'on va venir montrer nos mouilles


T'es sûr mon kiki :love: ? 
Z'ont pas l'air très fréquentables tous ces gens...


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2006)

al&#232 a dit:


> En raison de Nos R&#233;cents Switchs,  Grug et moi vous invitons &#224; venir ne pas discuter de ces exp&#233;riences mais partager avec nous *fraternit&#233;*, bonne humeur et haleine alcoolis&#233;e et un peu d'autres choses* !
> 
> :love:Venez nous aimer, nous vous aimerons en retour !:love:
> 
> ...



Pas de chance, je suis sur Paris ce week-end. J'ferai un p'tit saut vers le Lou.  :style:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _J'aime bien les kebabs et les tartes du soleil (et que de la faute à Stargazer d'abord :rateau: )_



Ouais ouais toujours la mienne ... 

Mais perso je préfère les croques avec beaucoup de salade !


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Mon filliau, je te raye de mon testament pour cette méchanceté  Tu n'auras pas ma collection de _Têtu_ complète, ni mon _Realistic Al Parker_, pourtant Vintage



Je suis sûr que je rate beaucoup de choses... 

Buvez à ma santé !


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> Ha heum...
> Ptèt ben qu'on va venir montrer nos mouilles


 


imimi a dit:


> T'es sûr mon kiki :love: ?
> Z'ont pas l'air très fréquentables tous ces gens...


 
_moi aussi, je vous aime !! :love:_


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2006)

Bon vous vous gardez vos salades ? 
Sûrs ??? 

Bon ben alors je viendrai m'aventurer dans ces lieux de perdition du XXème ! 


_Rémi : tu feras livraison là-bas ? :love:_


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Octobre 2006)

Je viendrai sans doute faire un coucou en esp&#233;rant que ca va pas me rappeler de mauvais souvenirs ....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Bon vous vous gardez vos salades ?
> S&#251;rs ???
> 
> Bon ben alors je viendrai m'aventurer dans ces lieux de perdition du XX&#232;me !
> ...



Je ne r&#233;ponds de rien en ce qui concerne la salade et moi !!


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

parait que c'est bon pour le lustre des chaussures


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2006)

Bah il fera trop froid pour porter des tongs de toute fa&#231;on ! 
Et puis je suis sure que manger proprement est &#224; ta port&#233;e. Si si ! Il faut peut-&#234;tre faire des efforts, mais tu verras, c'est payant !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais tu sais un bout de salade entre les orteils &#231;a donne un certain style !  

Quant &#224; mani&#232;re de manger ... Si je t'&#233;coute &#231;a marchera mieux avec les filles tu crois !?


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je serai peu être la :love:



ça ce confirme, je peu venir avec Diana ou Lomo ?


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

_tu viens avec qui tu veux mais sache que Grug et moi venons chacun seuls et comptons bien ne pas repartir seuls... 
_


----------



## ikiki (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017127 a dit:
			
		

> _tu viens avec qui tu veux mais sache que Grug et moi venons chacun seuls et comptons bien ne pas repartir seuls... _


 
Sachez bien que ma mimi ne me laissera pas repartir avec un ot' :rateau:


----------



## wip (20 Octobre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> Sachez bien que ma mimi ne me laissera pas repartir avec un ot' :rateau:


Je peux essayer de la distraire si tu veux


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017127 a dit:
			
		

> _tu viens avec qui tu veux mais sache que Grug et moi venons chacun seuls et comptons bien ne pas repartir seuls...
> _




Je t'avais dit de rester discret !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

je serais bien venue fêter  mes 40 berges en votre compagnie, :love: 
seulement wala, mon Week-end a déjà été réservé par ma famille sur Genève où j'suis invitée 

alors bonne soirée et bisous à Tous zé Toutes ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2006)

Oh tu sais les crochets Paris-Gen&#232;ve &#231;a c'est d&#233;j&#224; vu hein !


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

Bien dis donc il  va y avoir du monde


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Oh tu sais les crochets Paris-Genève ça c'est déjà vu hein !



50 minutes en avion


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> 50 minutes en avion



Le train c'est mieux ca pollue moins


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le train c'est mieux ca pollue moins



vu l'état des tgv lyria qui font la suisse-paris ....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> vu l'&#233;tat des tgv lyria qui font la suisse-paris ....


 
Faut partir de Lausanne...  On l'sait que Gen&#232;ve c'est tout pourri.  

PS: smg, et les avions &#233;lectrique hein hein


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faut partir de Lausanne...  On l'sait que Genève c'est tout pourri.
> 
> PS: smg, et les avions électrique hein hein




Hein ? :mouais:


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> Sachez bien que ma mimi ne me laissera pas repartir avec un ot' :rateau:



C'est bien dommage  (Allez iMimi, fais un effort pour une fois, sois partageuse  )




_Aucun rapport Mackie avec le sujet initial mais: Genève-Paris c'est 50 mn de vol, mais quand tu rajoutes le temps d'enregistrement et le temps Chez toi à Terminal et Terminal chez tes hotes ?  En TGV et métro/bus/douane, je met 4h20, porte à porte  La différence de temps s'atténue, non _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Aucun rapport Mackie avec le sujet initial mais: Genève-Paris c'est 50 mn de vol, mais quand tu rajoutes le temps d'enregistrement et le temps Chez toi à Terminal et Terminal chez tes hotes ?  En TGV et métro/bus/douane, je met 4h20, porte à porte  La différence de temps s'atténue, non _


Certes, mais sans cela je n'aurais pas rencontré Aaron. 

Comme vous pouvez vous en douter, je ne serai pas des vôtres demain soir. Mais, si la distance qui nous sépare est incompressible, la pensée n'est pas sujette aux contraintes de l'espace et du temps. Aussi, j'aurai une pensée particulière pour votre aimable bande d'ivrognes.


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Je t'avais dit de rester discret !



_si tu n'avais rien relevé, DocEvil n'aurait jamais eu vent de notre histoire, je te jure que je serais resté discret... :rose: _



DocEvil a dit:


> Certes, mais sans cela je n'aurais pas rencontré Aaron.
> 
> Comme vous pouvez vous en douter, je ne serai pas des vôtres demain soir. Mais, si la distance qui nous sépare est incompressible, la pensée n'est pas sujette aux contraintes de l'espace et du temps. Aussi, j'aurai une pensée particulière pour votre aimable bande d'ivrognes.



_il est des nô-ôtreu il a bu son verr' comm' les au-autreu ! :bebe: :style:  


ici la suite Tour Eiffel, everything's not wonder but i make it easy on me, myself and i... _


----------



## Melounette (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon bin moué, j'ai plein de bonnes nouvelles à fêter dans cette chienne de vie, alors j'viens piquoler un coup avec vous. Y a intérêt à ce qu'il y ait de l'ambiance. Youpouléléééééé !\o/
DocEvil, c'est dommage que tu ne viennes pas, moi qui fait des pieds et des mains pour ramener Majintode. Non, vraiment, trop dur.


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

_&#231;a tombe bien, Grug et moi n'avons pas de bonnes nouvelles &#224; f&#234;ter sauf celle si pr&#233;cieuse de votre pr&#233;sence. _


----------



## Melounette (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017933 a dit:
			
		

> _ça tombe bien, Grug et moi n'avons pas de bonnes nouvelles à fêter sauf celle si précieuse de votre présence. _


Bah j'ai pas dit que ça faisait pas partie des bonnes nouvelles cette soirée impromptue. Au contraire.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

Et moi , j'ai a f&#234;te que ca va mieux , c mieux ? :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017933 a dit:
			
		

> _&#231;a tombe bien, Grug et moi n'avons pas de bonnes nouvelles &#224; f&#234;ter sauf celle si pr&#233;cieuse de votre pr&#233;sence. _


Oui enfin, on sera saoul et festifs quand m&#234;me :rateau:


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Oui enfin, on sera saoul et festifs quand même :rateau:



_
et bien entendu : nous nous roulerons des pelles... mesdames et messieurs, je me garde ce privilège !    :rateau:_


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Oui enfin, on sera saoul et festifs quand même :rateau:








A parce que si vous êtes agen vous êtes terne ?


----------



## PommeQ (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017951 a dit:
			
		

> _
> et bien entendu : nous nous roulerons des pelles... mesdames et messieurs, je me garde ce privilège !    :rateau:_



Je regrette de ne pas voir ca ... Paris si près et si loin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> DocEvil, c'est dommage que tu ne viennes pas, moi qui fait des pieds et des mains pour ramener Majintode. Non, vraiment, trop dur.


Hélas ma chère, vu l'intérêt qu'il te porte, il semble que les statistiques et la nature jouent contre moi une nouvelle fois.


----------



## kanako (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon on fait je pourrai pas venir&#8230;
amusez-vous bien (j'en doute pas une seconde&#8230 !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4017923 a dit:
			
		

> _si tu n'avais rien relev&#233;, DocEvil n'aurait jamais eu vent de notre histoire..._


Quand bien m&#234;me, _il_ n'en aurait rien cru.


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon, n'oubliez pas. 3 Blanches pour moi. Pas plus, apr&#232;s je rate des trucs importants :love:



(Question musique, moi c'est High Tones demain soir  )


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que c'est 3 blanches par personne hein ? :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

Bien alors si je r&#233;capitule : 

- Lumai
- Melounette
- Maiwen
- Alem 
- Grug 
- Teo 
- Imimi & Ikiki 
- Macinside 
- Dedrimede
- Stargazer
- Benjamin
- Moi 

C ca ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2006)

T'oublies quand m&#234;me lumai et Melounette d&#233;j&#224; .. Benjamin aussi ... Et j'en oublie s&#251;rement ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

J'ai rectifie


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017127 a dit:
			
		

> _tu viens avec qui tu veux mais sache que Grug et moi venons chacun seuls et comptons bien ne pas repartir seuls...
> _



Y'en a qui enterrent leur vie de garçon. Et qui s'exposent à plein de frustrations. Faut voir le bon côté des choses finalement  Décidément je serais bien venue positiver avec vous


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon, n'oubliez pas. 3 Blanches pour moi. Pas plus, après je rate des trucs importants :love:




_ok, ce sera fait. Des brunes même... on va voir ce soir quel goût elles ont déjà... dommage pas d'Orval, ça m'aurait rappelé des souvenirs.

promis, je te ferais goûter de langue à langue ! 

bises ! :love:_


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2006)

et si on prend une blonde, on peut venir ? :love:

(salut tout le monde  )

&#224; tout &#224; l'heure.
Arnaud.


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] alèm.



c'est quoi ce bazar, ça fait un an que je ne me suis pas connecté, et je peux pas filer un coup de boule ?


----------



## benjamin (21 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> c'est quoi ce bazar, ça fait un an que je ne me suis pas connecté, et je peux pas filer un coup de boule ?


Je vais enqu&#234;ter de ce pas. 
En attendant, comme &#224; chacun de tes retours, t'as ta petite place dans R&#233;seau&Serveurs qui t'attend.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> et si on prend une blonde, on peut venir ? :love:
> 
> (salut tout le monde  )
> 
> ...



_je savais bien que je pouvais compter sur toi. 
_


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

Est-ce que certains y seront un peu plus tôt, pour l'apéro...?


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Octobre 2006)

Moi surement m&#234;me si je ne sais pas encore si je viens


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Moi surement même si je ne sais pas encore si je viens


Toi, je vais demander à Monsieur Jean d'Ormesson de te préciser le sens de l'adverbe « sûrement ».


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Toi, je vais demander à Monsieur Jean d'Ormesson de te préciser le sens de l'adverbe « sûrement ».





Bien quoi j'aime beaucoup les oxymores


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien quoi j'aime beaucoup les oxymores


Ça n'était pas un oxymoron. À peine une antilogie. Au mieux un contresens.


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Toi, je vais demander à Monsieur Jean d'Ormesson de te préciser le sens de l'adverbe « sûrement ».



heureusement qu'il est Immortel, ça risque de prendre un certain temps.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> heureusement qu'il est Immortel, ça risque de prendre un certain temps.





On n'est pas couchés


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#199;a n'&#233;tait pas un oxymoron. &#192; peine une antilogie. Au mieux un contresens.



:love:

Il est parfait !


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Il est parfait !



_Dieu est parfait en toutes choses... 

sauf en Freelancer !! :rateau: 

  _


----------



## mamyblue (21 Octobre 2006)

Et ben bonne soirée à tous, amusez-vous bien, soyez heureux, oubliez MacG pour un soir et moi j'aurais une pensée pour vous depuis la Suisse


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4019297 a dit:
			
		

> _Dieu est parfait en toutes choses...
> 
> sauf en Freelancer !! :rateau:
> 
> _



Parfait, soit, mais variable !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien alors si je récapitule :
> 
> - Lumai
> - Melounette
> ...





Stargazer a dit:


> T'oublies quand même lumai et Melounette déjà .. Benjamin aussi ... Et j'en oublie sûrement ...





StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai rectifie


 Non, *rien*.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Non, *rien*.



   

_je rajoute grandminimaismaoussecostaud... _


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4019332 a dit:
			
		

> _je rajoute grandminimaismaoussecostaud... _


Certes, mais là, on ne peut pas en vouloir à StJohnPerse et à la Bergère de l'avoir oublié, parce qu'*il s'est annoncé* après leurs posts...


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

Je passerai peut-être (et non sûrement... ) en before...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Certes, mais l&#224;, on ne peut pas en vouloir &#224; StJohnPerse et &#224; la Berg&#232;re de l'avoir oubli&#233;, parce qu'*il s'est annonc&#233;* apr&#232;s leurs posts...



J'avais bien pr&#233;cis&#233; "et j'en oublie s&#251;rement .." (m&#234;me pas peut-&#234;tre) !  

Pas de bol t'&#233;tais de ceux-l&#224; !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> J'avais bien précisé "et j'en oublie sûrement .." (même pas peut-être) !
> 
> Pas de bol t'étais de ceux-là !


Je sais bien que tu avais précisé, mais je suis tout de même vexé... 


Pour vous punir de m'avoir oublié, je viens quand même!...


----------



## Melounette (22 Octobre 2006)

Je suis ravie d'habiter &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du Lou, pour pouvoir d&#233;clarer publiquement que je nie totalement tout ce qui pourrait &#234;tre &#233;ventuellement publi&#233;. 
Sinon, &#224; part &#231;a, les retours de rencontres macg&#233;ennes avec Elisnice sont toujours formidables.:love: 
Adieu, &#224; jamais, je vais cuver honteusement.:rose:
Hey dites :Majintode, je suis d&#233;&#231;ue. D&#233;&#231;ue, d&#233;&#231;ue, d&#233;&#231;ue. J'ai trouv&#233; reconfort ailleurs. Bien fait. Na.


----------



## maiwen (22 Octobre 2006)

plop, rentrée ... on a quand même trouvé un taxi ... :sleep: 

c'était bien :love: 

aux filles innocentes tout ça ... : sur un banc, évitez de vous asseoir entre rémi et grug  ... ou pas :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suis ravie d'habiter &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du Lou, pour pouvoir d&#233;clarer publiquement que je nie totalement tout ce qui pourrait &#234;tre &#233;ventuellement publi&#233;.
> Sinon, &#224; part &#231;a, les retours de rencontres macg&#233;ennes avec Elisnice sont toujours formidables.:love:
> Adieu, &#224; jamais, je vais cuver honteusement.:rose:
> Hey dites :Majintode, je suis d&#233;&#231;ue. D&#233;&#231;ue, d&#233;&#231;ue, d&#233;&#231;ue. J'ai trouv&#233; reconfort ailleurs. Bien fait. Na.


Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, mais comme toujours, je suis absolument d'accord avec toi. 
Luma&#239;, avant de me coucher, sache que j'ai trouv&#233; la cuisine.  _
Les aubergines sont dans le potager. Je r&#233;p&#232;te, les aubergines sont dans le potager..._ 
Tr&#232;s sympa cette petite soir&#233;e.  (mode bismiley).


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suis ravie d'habiter &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du Lou, pour pouvoir d&#233;clarer publiquement que je nie totalement tout ce qui pourrait &#234;tre &#233;ventuellement publi&#233;.
> Sinon, &#224; part &#231;a, les retours de rencontres macg&#233;ennes avec Elisnice sont toujours formidables.:love:
> Adieu, &#224; jamais, je vais cuver honteusement.:rose:
> Hey dites :Majintode, je suis d&#233;&#231;ue. D&#233;&#231;ue, d&#233;&#231;ue, d&#233;&#231;ue. J'ai trouv&#233; reconfort ailleurs. Bien fait. Na.



Ah non! Pas cool du tout! Je suis pass&#233; avec un ami, j'ai m&#234;me eu Al&#232;m au phone... mais on a pas pu rester longtemps... 
Mon pote me disait : "ils ont pas un gros badge avec une pomme...?". Mince, limite &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; utile...


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2006)

pitin, les gens qui t&#233;l&#233;phonent &#224; 09h35 le dimanche matin, je ne sais pas qui c'est mais je les hais 

On a fait tr&#232;s fort je trouve cette nuit 

Majintode: tu nous aurais trouv&#233; sans badge  Quand tu verras les photos, tu te demanderas m&#234;me si c'est raisonnable de revenir


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben j'attends de voir les photos et je verrai alors... 
Non mais j'aurais dû écouter Alèm et passer vous voir directement (avec ton honorable permission, bien sûr)... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> pitin, les gens qui t&#233;l&#233;phonent &#224; 09h35 le dimanche matin, je ne sais pas qui c'est mais je les hais


Cela dit, il faut bien admettre que, sur les coups de 11 h 30, tu n'es pas super charmant non plus.


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Bon ben j'attends de voir les photos et je verrai alors...
> Non mais j'aurais d&#251; &#233;couter Al&#232;m et passer vous voir directement (avec ton honorable permission, bien s&#251;r)... :hein:



pour les photos, euh... nous avons un petit souci... le petit bout de Freelancer n'est pas assez gros pour le port du Nikon...

_cherche lecteur de cartes CF d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment...   _


sinon, j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; faire un editing dans les 3Go de photos... 450 photos en RAW+JPG... 

edit : pour Majintode, d&#233;sol&#233;, Luma&#239; en &#233;tait m&#234;me tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;ue...


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> pitin, les gens qui téléphonent à 09h35 le dimanche matin, je ne sais pas qui c'est mais je les hais



C'est pas moi.
Signé Steph ou Barbara, au choix


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> aux filles innocentes tout ça ... : sur un banc, évitez de vous asseoir entre rémi et grug  ... ou pas :rateau:



_pourtant, vous y êtes toutes passées avec plaisir, non ?     



même maousse, c'est pour dire !!   _


----------



## maousse (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4020182 a dit:
			
		

> sinon, j'ai commencé à faire un editing dans les 3Go de photos... 450 photos en RAW+JPG...



Je pensais bien que t'avais du lourd, mais à ce point-là.   

Heureusement qu'il y a du soleil aujourd'hui sinon je crois bien que j'aurais un peu mal à la tête.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Octobre 2006)

Bien voilà , je suis venu a cette AES trop courte a mon goût  .. La prochaine , je reste jusqu'au premier métro   .


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

_tu n'aurais pas un cable mini-usb classique ?!!   _


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4020262 a dit:
			
		

> _tu n'aurais pas un cable mini-usb classique ?!!   _



C'est pour un supplice ? :rateau: 



maousse a dit:


> Je pensais bien que t'avais du lourd, mais à ce point-là.
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a du soleil aujourd'hui sinon je crois bien que j'aurais un peu mal à la tête.



La lumière ne doit pas avoir le même effet sur moi.


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> C'est pour un supplice ? :rateau:


_tu as toujours ton ixus ? si oui, je t'aime !! :love: c'est le même cable !! 
_



benjamin a dit:


> La lumière ne doit pas avoir le même effet sur moi.




_pas mieux !! 
_


----------



## maiwen (22 Octobre 2006)

à 13h45 non plus c'est pas cool les coup de fil :casse: (surtout pour parler de mysterious skin ... bergère si tu m'entends  )

cela dit j'aurai surement dormi jusqu'a demain matin sans ça alors ...

et je suis encore plus malade qu'hier  


ouais on s'en fou ...


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est pas moi.
> Signé Steph ou Barbara, au choix



:rateau:  Ne dévoile pas tout non plus  :love: 

_Doc: Chuis pas du matin tu sais bien :rose: :rateau:  _


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Octobre 2006)

&#224; tous


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2006)

Quelques photos prises avec un camescope. :rateau: 
Les vidéos, si elles sont exploitables, arriveront un jour.







*Toi aussi, apprends à danser avec maousse.
*






*La technique de l'autoportrait enfin révélée.  

*
















*Ils avaient dit qu'ils ne repartiraient pas seuls...
*





*La preuve. :rateau:
*


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2006)

Je ne me souviens de rien&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (22 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Je ne me souviens de rien



moi je me souviens de ta main sur ma cuisse


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Je ne me souviens de rien&#8230;



_c'est normal... c'est &#231;a le principe du GHB...   
_



maiwen a dit:


> moi je me souviens de ta main sur ma cuisse



_pas de la mienne ?_


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Je ne me souviens de rien



Je savais pas que JP venait aussi


----------



## maiwen (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4020436 a dit:
			
		

> _pas de la mienne ?_


oh que si :love: (mais pas que &#224; ce moment l&#224;    )

ps : hugo n'est pas d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; s'inscrire sur macg&#233; ouf


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je savais pas que JP venait aussi



_pas besoin, j'ai reçu une petite fiole "Hot Cercle" de la part d'un suisse aux lunettes noires...  _


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4020442 a dit:
			
		

> _pas besoin, j'ai reçu une petite fiole "Hot Cercle" de la part d'un suisse aux lunettes noires...  _



Fais tourner alors


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Fais tourner alors




_non, toi, je préférerais que tu te souviennes...    :love:_


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

_mais ou est donc ce fichu lecteur de cartes ?!!! _


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Octobre 2006)

Bien oui ! Pour une fois que je suis sur les photos


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4020538 a dit:
			
		

> _mais ou est donc ce fichu lecteur de cartes ?!!! _



Regarde de ce côté là


----------



## Freelancer (22 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Regarde de ce côté là


Je suis dispo pour venir le chercher...*:rose:


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Regarde de ce côté là



_ah ! et moi qui le croyait _ici...



_ah bah non, en fait ! le cable est dans le métro, je répête, le cable est dans le métro..._


----------



## Melounette (22 Octobre 2006)

Wohlolo je vais me cacher, il commence à y avoir des photos.:affraid:  
Et c'est dingue qu'on ait tous été réveillés par ce grrmmbblllgnouak de téléphone. Y a vraiment des gens qu'ont que ça à foutre de se faire envoyer péter un dimanche matin. 
Je sais pas vous, mais j'arrive pas à émerger, la vache, comme dit Teo on a fait fort effectivement. Pourvu qu'on remette ça, vous êtes extras. 
Elisnice, t'as raison minimousse, il est bien mieux que Machintode, enfin surtout il est palpable quoi, lui au moins. 
Des bisous caféinés.
Alèm, s'tu veux j'ai un joli lecteur de carte multi-fentes, pour toutes tailles de cartes. (en même temps c'est vrai en plus, sans sous-entendu)(je prête contre un ou deux numéros de tel)(gni)


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Alèm, s'tu veux j'ai un joli lecteur de carte multi-fentes, pour toutes tailles de cartes. (en même temps c'est vrai en plus, sans sous-entendu)(je prête contre un ou deux numéros de tel)(gni)



_je prends !!!   



tu sais que je ne peux rien te refuser...  _


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Wohlolo je vais me cacher, il commence à y avoir des photos.:affraid:
> Et c'est dingue qu'on ait tous été réveillés par ce grrmmbblllgnouak de téléphone. Y a vraiment des gens qu'ont que ça à foutre de se faire envoyer péter un dimanche matin.
> Je sais pas vous, mais j'arrive pas à émerger, la vache, comme dit Teo on a fait fort effectivement. Pourvu qu'on remette ça, vous êtes extras.
> Elisnice, t'as raison minimousse, il est bien mieux que Machintode, enfin surtout il est palpable quoi, lui au moins.
> ...



Purée mais j'étais là...! Arghh... :hein:
Bon c'est quand la prochaine soirée ? 

No comment sur le lecteur de carte (et pourtant...)


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2006)

Ha j'ai un lecteur de cartes aussi ! 
Mais il faudra venir le chercher parce que j'émerge à peine de mes siestes ! 

Très bonne soirée en tout cas, très bien entourée ! :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (22 Octobre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Je suis dispo pour venir le chercher...*:rose:



Venant d'une des infrastructures généreusement mise à la disposition par la mairie de Paris afin d'aider ses habitants à remonter les artères quelque peu pentues de la capitale cela ne m'étonne guère ...   

PS : Ta signature me rappelle vaguement quelque chose ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> PS : Ta signature me rappelle vaguement quelque chose ...


Oh pitin ! J'avais pas vu !  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


>





Je me suis fait peur


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

_vous aurez les photos demain, le petit pod les a en sauvegarde... 

merci &#224; ma&#239;wen !! :love:_


----------



## maiwen (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4020813 a dit:
			
		

> merci à maïwen !! :love:[/COLOR][/I]



mais derien, ça m'a fait plaisir  (surtout les 5 étages sans ascenseur :rateau


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> mais derien, ça m'a fait plaisir  (surtout les 5 étages sans ascenseur :rateau


C'est pas moi qui ferai &#231;a.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui ferai ça.



_- Ah , la voilà cette petite Pomponette! la voila la Pomponette, la garce, la ******! Où elle était , la Pomponette? Elle était partie avec un chat de gouttière et le pauvre Ponpon qui se faisait un sang d'encre.._


----------



## ikiki (23 Octobre 2006)

Sympathique soirée.
Rencontre de certains, et revue d'autres 
A refaire


----------



## imimi (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Pur&#233;e mais j'&#233;tais l&#224;...! Arghh... :hein:
> Bon c'est quand la prochaine soir&#233;e ?


 
Je confirme, t'&#233;tais l&#224;... Mais je savais pas que c'&#233;tait toi alors... Depuis j'ai pris exemple sur Mel, j'ai regard&#233; mon &#233;cran de plus pr&#232;s ! 
Faut leur dire aux nouveaux de mettre le pitit-badge-&#224;-pomme-qui-va-bien aussi...  
Mel, pas taper, si javais su, je l'aurais retenu :rateau: 
T'as pas vu 2 motards (1 gorille et une femme nue, de dos), 1 dragon volant et 1 tigre attabl&#233;s &#224; la terrasse en train de se les peler ???
Pfff ces nioubes, pas fichus de regarder la galerie des AP avant de se pointer &#224; 1 "AES"...   


Oui oui sinon sympathique soir&#233;e :love: 
 R&#233;mi


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Je confirme, t'étais là... Mais je savais pas que c'était toi alors... Depuis j'ai pris exemple sur Mel, j'ai regardé mon écran de plus près !
> Faut leur dire aux nouveaux de mettre le pitit-badge-à-pomme-qui-va-bien aussi...
> Mel, pas taper, si javais su, je l'aurais retenu :rateau:
> T'as pas vu 2 motards (1 gorille et une femme nue, de dos), 1 dragon volant et 1 tigre attablés à la terrasse en train de se les peler ???
> ...



Ah purée, enfin quelqu'un qui m'a vu à cette fameuse soirée...!

Pffff ces anciens, pas fichus de regarder la galerie des AP pour reconnaitre les ptits nioubes tout timides qui n'osent pas monter sur une table en gueulant "hey, y'a du MacGé dans la place ou bien ?!"


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Pffff ces anciens, pas fichus de regarder la galerie des AP pour reconnaitre les ptits nioubes tout timides qui n'osent pas monter sur une table en gueulant "hey, y'a du MacGé dans la place ou bien ?!"


fin euh là ... c'est pas comme si on avait pu rater ta tête sur macgé hein


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> fin euh là ... c'est pas comme si on avait pu rater ta tête sur macgé hein



Hihi...! :rose:

J'ai dû faire flipper des gens à dévisager tout le monde, essayant de repérer un MacGé people... J'ai même failli sauter sur une nana qui utilisait son iPod... 

Au fait, il n'y a pas plus de photos de la soirée...?


----------



## imimi (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> ptit nioube tout timide


J'en ai pourtant pas l'impression    

NB : pense à poster plus d'AP !
seulement pour qu'on puisse te reconnaitre la prochaine fois à coup sûr hein :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Hihi...! :rose:
> 
> J'ai dû faire flipper des gens à dévisager tout le monde, essayant de repérer un MacGé people... J'ai même failli sauter sur une nana qui utilisait son iPod...
> 
> Au fait, il n'y a pas plus de photos de la soirée...?




Le lecteur de carte de Mr Alem n'est pas encore prêt  . Sinon il y a déjà eu des photos de Mr Benjamin


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> J'ai m&#234;me failli sauter sur une nana qui utilisait son iPod...



Note pour les macg&#233;ennes et les macg&#233;ens int&#233;ress&#233;s : pensez &#224; aller aux AES avec votre ipod


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Au fait, il n'y a pas plus de photos de la soirée...?



yana eu pas mal, mais faut laisser le temps de s'en occuper


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Hey les taquins, postez un peu des AP là...


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode, arrête de faire ton nioube, le supplice de l'ipod devient trop tentant là. 
Et tiens, SJP, une question me brûle les lèvres : alors, est-ce que je suis pire en vrai ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Octobre 2006)

Mp si tu veux avoir la r&#233;ponse . Voil&#224;


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le lecteur de carte de Mr Alem n'est pas encore prêt
> (...)


Quelqu'un lui en a gentiment prêté un hier, mais comme il l'a dit aussi, il lui faut rentrer chez lui, faire du tri dans 3 Go et les mettre en ligne et ça, ça prend du temps 


Allez, pour vous faire patientez, un petit pano un peu bizarre car tout le monde bouge... alors évidemment...  





_Grug - Elisnice - Alèm - Stargazer - Lumaï - Maousse - Maïwen - Benjamin_

(_version plus large encore en clic dessus_)

Et puis un truc surprenant pas habituel:


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Ah bin voilà, Maousse l'homme parfait, il a 3 bras.:love:


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2006)

C'est normal, c'est pour avoir plus de chocolat  

Bon, j'ai quelques mauvaises photos à poster, je reviens


----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin voil&#224;, Maousse l'homme parfait, il a 3 bras.:love:


je croyais qu'il devait avoir 3 jambes, l'homme parfait


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> je croyais qu'il devait avoir 3 jambes, l'homme parfait



Une idée reçue, une idée reçue..


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> C'est normal, c'est pour avoir plus de chocolat
> 
> Bon, j'ai quelques mauvaises photos à poster, je reviens


Miam ! Du chocolat ! c'est int&#233;ressant &#231;a !


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Octobre 2006)

O&#249; ca du chocolat ? :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Oui oui sinon sympathique soirée :love:
> Rémi



_*bonsoir belle jeune femme... :love: :love:*_


_ah zut...

ah euh... pardonnez-moi m'sieur...  






:affraid:


  

pour vous faire patienter !! _


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> je croyais qu'il devait avoir 3 jambes, l'homme parfait



c'est qui _picouto_ ?


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4022331 a dit:
			
		

> (...)_
> pour vous faire patienter !! _



On attend, on attend...


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> Bon, j'ai quelques mauvaises photos à poster, je reviens


je disais donc, voilà six, pas plus, l'alcool est passé par là avec ses accès de floutitude, nouvelles photos sur cette page qui date de mathusalem 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22423056@N00/

:love:


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Mais qu'on est beaux avec Benji dans le flou avec nos gros nez rouges qui brillent !\o/
Très sympas ces photos, même celles de la tour feiffel que je ne connaissais pas. Elles datent de quel picnic ?
Par contre, t'aurais pas un peu aplati Maïwen ?
Edit : Ah bin j'ai passé la soirée à essayer de savoir ton prénom, je l'ai enfin.


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a date d'il y a un peu plus d'un an ! ;-)
Et pour ma&#239;wen si tu cliques sur l'image tu la verras d&#233;platie et dans le bon sens !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> je disais donc, voil&#224; six, pas plus, l'alcool est pass&#233; par l&#224; avec ses acc&#232;s de floutitude, nouvelles photos sur cette page qui date de mathusalem
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22423056@N00/
> 
> :love:



'tain j'avais oubli&#233; que t'&#233;tais au champ de Mars toi !


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2006)

d&#233;platie mais toujours aussi jaune verd&#226;tre :afraid: limite je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand je rougis  

&#231;a fait drole de revoir les photos du champ de mars du coup


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_et *l&#224;*, vous vous trouvez comment ? _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4022599 a dit:
			
		

> _et *là*, vous vous trouvez comment ? _


En cliquant sur le lien ?


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

Sao&#251;ls non ?

Plein de beaux mecs en tous cas. Fait chier !



Luma&#239;, tes yeux, c'est vraiment une tuerie :love:


----------



## maousse (24 Octobre 2006)

sao&#251;l ? je confirme.

Sinon le reste, ce n'est que du photomontage, je ne me souviens de rien.


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_le rap, c'est mon pote homo belge et le GHB mon ami h&#233;t&#233;ro suisse...  :love:  
_


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Saoûls non ?


- Oui  :rateau: 



mado a dit:


> Plein de beaux mecs en tous cas. Fait chier !


- Oui :rose:  



mado a dit:


> Lumaï, tes yeux, c'est vraiment une tuerie :love:


- Oui :love: :love: 

D'autres questions ? 


(tu nous as manqué en tout cas  _et particulièrement pour remonter la rue à la fin_  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Octobre 2006)

J'ai vraiment une sale gueule :/


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4022599 a dit:
			
		

> _et *là*, vous vous trouvez comment ? _



Beaucoup de trio ...


----------



## ficelle (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4022599 a dit:
			
		

> _et *là*, vous vous trouvez comment ? _



absent ! :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4022599 a dit:
			
		

> _et *l&#224;*, vous vous trouvez comment ? _


Cher Monsieur, je ne vois vraiment pas de quoi vous voulez parler.  :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4022599 a dit:
			
		

> _et *là*, vous vous trouvez comment ? _


 
Bennnnn......
Moins poilu


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2006)

j'aime assez, desfois on dirait que je vais tuer des gens


----------



## Melounette (24 Octobre 2006)

Extra, ça fait 10 minutes que je rie comme une baleine. Ah bin y a des trucs dont je ne me souvenais absolument pas.:mouais: 
Merci Alèm.:love:


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Extra, &#231;a fait 10 minutes que je rie comme une baleine. *Ah bin y a des trucs dont je ne me souvenais absolument pas*.:mouais:
> Merci Al&#232;m.:love:


Avec des indices comme &#231;a, comment veux tu qu'on voit pas que tu &#233;tais compl&#232;tement p&#233;t&#233;e sur les photos hein ??


----------



## Melounette (24 Octobre 2006)

P'têt aussi que j'étais aux toilettes aussi et qu'il y a des trucs que je n'ai pas vu.


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> P'têt aussi que j'étais aux toilettes aussi et qu'il y a des trucs que je n'ai pas vu.


Oui, tu as du y faire une petite sieste c'est ça ??


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4022599 a dit:
			
		

> _et *là*, vous vous trouvez comment ? _



Vraiment très sympa de nous faire partager ça, car j'ai eu un peu la haine de pas venir...


----------



## mamyblue (24 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Vraiment très sympa de nous faire partager ça, car j'ai eu un peu la haine de pas venir...


Oui merci de partager votre soirée avec nous, c'est vraiment très sympa


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2006)

Bande de vilains, vous me l'avez encore tout caboss&#233; l'arnal, il doit plus mousser beaucoup maintenant !!     


R&#233;mi, il est grand temps de faire une cure de th&#233; &#224; la menthe, on garde la mauresque pour plus tard, au frais.


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> En cliquant sur le lien ?



C'est du n'importe quoi ce nouveau GPS !!


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Rémi, il est grand temps de faire une cure de thé à la menthe, on garde la mauresque pour plus tard, au frais.



_bah pour refaire une de nos cures de thé à la menthe, faudra attendre que je retombasse amoureux...  _


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2006)

Le problème c'est pas "amoureux", c'est "retombasse", et comme t'as la peau qui marque vite mon lapin, va falloir trouver une approche moins "brutale".


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> sao&#251;l ? je confirme.
> 
> Sinon le reste, ce n'est que du photomontage, je ne me souviens de rien.


etonnant, Moi aussi je me souviens que je ne me souviens de rien.


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

_


nato kino a dit:



			Le problème c'est pas "amoureux", c'est "retombasse", et comme t'as la peau qui marque vite mon lapin, va falloir trouver une approche moins "brutale".   

Cliquez pour agrandir...


 



Grug a dit:



			etonnant, Moi aussi je me souviens que je ne me souviens de rien.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



supermoquette : il est super ton GHB... 
_


----------



## kanako (24 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Vraiment tr&#232;s sympa de nous faire partager &#231;a, car j'ai eu un peu la haine de pas venir...



oui pareil 



un jour, je pourrai venir pour de vrai, rencontrer les super stars de Macg&#233; 
Plus s&#233;rieusement &#231;a avait l'air bien cool&#8230; j'aimerais bien passer une petite soir&#233;e en votre compagnie (autrement que virtuellement&#8230 et rencontrer les supers photographes des "plus belles photos" et "autoportraits" :love: :rose:


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

Ca me fait penser que j'ai touché l'APN d'Alèm.:love: 
Je sais ce que c'est Kanako. Mais bowââ, tu sais, après tu fantasmes plus.


----------



## maousse (25 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca me fait penser que j'ai touché l'APN d'Alèm.:love:


il parait qu'elles font toutes cette tête la première fois, en effet. 



Melounette a dit:


> Mais bowââ, tu sais, après tu fantasmes plus.


Alors là, la magie de la langue française donne deux sens à cette phrase, fais attention, il peut exploser avec un truc pareil, et c'est pas toujours joli à voir


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

Ok. Alors disons que une fois que t'as rencontré les "stars" de Macgé, tu ne fantasmes pluuuuuuu...enfin tu fantasmes moins....enfin si mais pas pareil...grrmmbbbll, mais comment il m'embrouille lui ?:mouais:


----------



## kanako (25 Octobre 2006)

argh ! c'est p&#244; juste&#8230;
:rose:


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

_


Melounette a dit:



			Ca me fait penser que j'ai touché l'APN d'Alèm.:love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


dois-je rappeler que samedi soir, j'ai offert à tout le monde de toucher mon APN et que tout le monde en a plus ou moins profité ?!  


Melounette a dit:



			Je sais ce que c'est Kanako. Mais bowââ, tu sais, après tu fantasmes plus.

Cliquez pour agrandir...


normal, c'est comme ça avec tous fantasmes...  'fin non, pas tous... 



maousse a dit:



			il parait qu'elles font toutes cette tête la première fois, en effet.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


je me souviens de toi lors de notre première fois, tu semblais heureuse avec ce rictus de plaisir au coin de ta bouche et tes doigts qui m'aggripaient à la fois tendrement et fermement...  :love:




maousse a dit:



			Alors là, la magie de la langue française donne deux sens à cette phrase, fais attention, il peut exploser avec un truc pareil, et c'est pas toujours joli à voir  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


il est clair que je ne suis pas une bombe pourtant, à peine un pétard mouillé... comprennen qui pourra ! 

_


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

_quand c'est fini, yen a encore..._


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2006)

'tain le GHB c'est mieux que le paic citron© !


----------



## maiwen (25 Octobre 2006)

que d'&#233;motions :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2006)

Oui j'en ai le rimmel qui coule ...


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2006)

on a tenu longtemps mine de rien, pas de sc&#232;ne trash sur le trottoir, ni rien


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> on a tenu longtemps mine de rien, pas de scène trash sur le trottoir, ni rien



_surtout à l'heure à laquelle on est sorti du bar... font des extras pour nous au pascalou...  

promis, je m'attaque au finlandais et au croate ! :love:  _


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Octobre 2006)

En fait je suis parti quand vous commenciez a vous amuser


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025450 a dit:
			
		

> _surtout &#224; l'heure &#224; laquelle on est sorti du bar... font des extras pour nous au pascalou...
> 
> promis, je m'attaque au finlandais et au croate ! :love:  _



Je pr&#233;f&#232;re m'attaquer aux finlandaises perso !  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Je préfère m'attaquer aux finlandaises perso !  :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Octobre 2006)

la berg&#232;re, par la blondeur all&#233;ch&#233;e ... 

note : erasmus en Finlande, c'est ptet pas si mal finalement :mouais:


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025450 a dit:
			
		

> _surtout &#224; l'heure &#224; laquelle on est sorti du bar... font des extras pour nous au pascalou...
> 
> promis, je m'attaque *au finlandais et au croate* ! :love:  _



Les serveuses ont des grands fr&#232;res ?   :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Les serveuses ont des grands fr&#232;res ?   :love:



je parlais de me mettre &#224; leurs langues :love: pas &#224; leur grands-fr&#232;res :rateau: mais tu sais que j'adore voyager avec toi. 

surtout dans les endroits froids !


----------



## Melounette (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025392 a dit:
			
		

> _quand c'est fini, yen a encore..._


Mouhahahaaaaa, celles-là c'est les meilleures ! Wouaaah la vache on était fin ravagés.:rateau: Je m'en suis pas rendu compte à ce point là. Même Elisnice qui était la plus fraîche, elle a une photo compromettante. Bravo Mister Alèm. 

Maïwen, Stargazer : Bah en Finlande, du moment qu'ils rasent pas la tête des étudiants, ça vaut, hein.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025538 a dit:
			
		

> surtout dans les endroits froids !



Fais gaffe ! Le froid &#231;a a tendance &#224; r&#233;tr&#233;cir les langues !   




Melounette a dit:


> Ma&#239;wen, Stargazer : Bah en Finlande, du moment qu'ils rasent pas la t&#234;te des &#233;tudiants, &#231;a vaut, hein.



Ouais parce que sinon les shampooings au houblon c'est finis pour maiwen ...  Mais c'est parce qu'elle le vaut bien !


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Octobre 2006)

De toute facon les plus belles femmes sont a Prague :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> De toute facon les plus belles femmes sont a Prague :love:



ah, c'est pour &#231;a  :modeste: 

berg&#232;re, la prochaine fois faudra varier le shampooing, c'est pas bon de garder tout le temps le m&#234;me


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> ah, c'est pour ça  :modeste:
> 
> bergère, la prochaine fois faudra varier le shampooing, c'est pas bon de garder tout le temps le même





Ca te fait des cheveux très soyeux  , non ?


----------



## benjamin (26 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> De toute facon les plus belles femmes sont a Prague :love:


Tu regardes trop de films de cul, toi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu regardes trop de films de cul, toi.





Non si on part dans ce milieu l&#224; c'est plus Budapest  . Pour Prague , j'ai une connaissance qui y vit donc il sait de quoi il parle


----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2006)

les plus beaux mecs sont &#224; vevey ... je le sais j'ai *trois* connaissances l&#224; bas !!

 arr&#234;tons les g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s foireuses enfin 

ps : qu'est ce que c'est laid comme mot "connaissance"


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_je pr&#233;f&#232;re Bratislava personnellement mais je ne vois pas d'o&#249; vient ta r&#233;flexion SJP... 

suffit de venir &#224; Nantes pour voir qu'il ya des jolies femmes partout... 

m&#234;me dans le 17&#232;me...  
_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025872 a dit:
			
		

> même dans le 17ème...


Le 17e est surtout réputé pour ses beaux mecs. Enfin, de mon point de vue : j'ai une connaissance là-bas qui me ferait presque perdre la mienne. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> les plus beaux mecs sont &#224; vevey ... je le sais j'ai *trois* connaissances l&#224; bas !!
> 
> arr&#234;tons les g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s foireuses enfin
> 
> ps : qu'est ce que c'est laid comme mot "connaissance"



 &#199;a fait deux seulement en fait: Dudu est pas de Vevey en fait...  

Ouais c'est pas joli... «camarade de jeu» c'est mieux... 

Pis pour rester dans le sujet, bah &#231;a avait l'air bien sympa ce sympa ce samedi tout &#231;a... vous &#234;tes tous beauxxx, et gentilsss... :/


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			Le 17e est surtout r&#233;put&#233; pour ses beaux mecs. Enfin, de mon point de vue : j'ai une connaissance l&#224;-bas qui me ferait presque perdre la mienne. :love: 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



je t'accorde qu'il est plut&#244;t beau gosse mon nounours le Professeur Xav'... t'as vraiment bon go&#251;t ! :love:    :rateau:


__


WebOliver a dit:



			Pis pour rester dans le sujet, bah &#231;a avait l'air bien sympa ce sympa ce samedi tout &#231;a... vous &#234;tes tous beauxxx, et gentilsss... :/
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


t'es en manque ? viens me rejoindre &#224; Nantes si besoin, coquine va ! :love: _


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025880 a dit:
			
		

> _
> t'es en manque ? viens me rejoindre &#224; Nantes si besoin, coquine va ! :love: _



Non!  Non, Non non non et non... 


'fin, j'veux bien te rejoindre quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025880 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> je t'accorde qu'il est plutôt beau gosse mon nounours le Professeur Xav'... t'as vraiment bon goût ! :love:    :rateau:_


Loin de moi la tentation de nier l'évidence. :love:  Néanmoins, ce n'est pas précisément à lui que je pensais.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pis pour rester dans le sujet, bah ça avait l'air bien sympa ce sympa ce samedi tout ça... vous êtes tous beauxxx, et gentilsss... :/



Et je suis même venu :rose:


----------



## Freelancer (26 Octobre 2006)

Arretez de déconner les gars, on sait très bien que les plus beaux mecs sont dans le 20ème,
sur les hauteurs de ménilmontant* plus précisement   :love: :love:  

* mais oui madame (Doc  :love: )


----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Arretez de déconner les gars, on sait très bien que les plus beaux mecs sont dans le 20ème,
> sur les hauteurs de ménilmontant* plus précisement   :love: :love:


oui ! y'a un endroit où y'a un écran avec plein d'hommes qui défilent ! ... je crois que c'est la vitrine de Noël :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


maiwen a dit:



			oui ! y'a un endroit où y'a un écran avec plein d'hommes qui défilent ! ... je crois que c'est la vitrine de Noël :love: 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


euh...


ya pas un rayon "lingerie féminine" ?    

_


----------



## wip (26 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> oui ! y'a un endroit où y'a un écran avec plein d'hommes qui défilent ! ... je crois que c'est la vitrine de Noël :love:


Le Noel des années 30 alors...


----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Le Noel des années 30 alors...


" c'eeest déjàà Noël ! ... les vacanciers abordent les pistes de ski avec entrain !"


----------



## wip (26 Octobre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> " c'eeest déjàà Noël ! ... les vacanciers abordent les pistes de ski avec entrain !"


Bonjour mon enfant... Tu aimes les sports de glisse ???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Arretez de déconner les gars, on sait très bien que les plus beaux mecs sont dans le 20ème,
> sur les hauteurs de ménilmontant* plus précisement   :love: :love:
> 
> * mais oui madame (Doc  :love: )



Mais c'est bien loin Ménilmontant. Moins de la rue Ledru-Rollin que du Béarn, mais tout de même...


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Loin de moi la tentation de nier l'évidence. :love:  Néanmoins, ce n'est pas précisément à lui que je pensais.



Ah bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Ah bon ?


Ah oui.


----------

